# upgrade from basic Lee Dann



## arthur (Feb 7, 2012)

I moved a basic Lee Dann plastic 3 button intercom system (2 stations) during a renovation. The lobby station stayed in the lobby. There are only 2 stations. Customer wants an upgrade, says it seems too cheap looking and claims it sometimes shorts out( talk button activates door opener). Any ideas for a better unit?
Thanks.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

There are plenty of intercom systems out there to choose from.. but you need to find one that runs off the same size cable as existing...

Or you could run all new cables for the system you find and customer wants...

You can find a branch near you and see what is out there.. https://www.adi-dist.com/


----------

